# Adventures in the NorthWest Asylums - Morgue - Themepark Orgy : May 2013



## Mars Lander (May 24, 2013)

I thought I'd do this for a change maybe a regular thing, I have that many images of places now I will never catch up as our thirst for more drives us on , I accumulate even more thus a vicious circle of catch up ensues.

So here is a compilation of things I have done in May, with various fellow splorers and non splorers and they are all in the North West of England and Wales, not all are featured but most 

Without further a do and in no particular order let the Light Bending begin!!!

After being the guide for a day for our Scottish brethren , namely Stussy and Scattergun I give em a tour of *Denbigh Asylum* then again returned with 2 non splorers and also Sshhhh.... wanted to test her new lens Sigma 8-16mm (ooo am jealous) I'd always wanted to see right behind the front door of this asylum, alas this would require levitation now on account there is no floor there, but got this from the bowels of the insane anyhow....








It was a relatively stress free splore save for various hordes of marauding youths onsite , some older desperate looking miscreants put one of our member on edge so we came out of the main building , we went to the more structurally sound staff block and a younger group started to clamber in , but on hearing my footsteps towards the window they took off screaming and laughing with tales of "theres a ghost in there" haha

As the sun was getting lower I thought I'd venture back in the chapel I hadn't been in there for a while, we bumped into an ok couple who were on a mini break and decided too drive from Beaumaris to Denbigh to look at this old asylum (as you do) they enquired about why we took pictures and were fascinated by the pastime of urbex, our tales of the bearded one unnerved them somewhat and they decided to leave for more tourist friendly destinations but they had already seen a fair bit, albeit through the many trashed windows, so off they went with memories of urbex window shopping, who knows they may even get a taste for it and sign up here 






The chance to explore something completely different from the UN/ norm of asylums and manors and such has recently presented itself and doing the rounds in the form of the defunct *Camelot Themepark*, not once , not twice but thrice I have been now, I find it soo much fun here! The first time sees me going with Luckypants , it was indeed a day of lols .

Not sure of the state of play and eyeing the many cameras warily we venture to the Knightmare, I never knew that built into the frame work are steps to the top, am getting better with heights now but the grand ascent one usually sees strapped in a carriage is alarming enough but on foot clinging onto the framework is a little too much for now haha I only make it halfway up (big baby) on subsequent attempts on other visits, I manage higher elevations but never make it to the top of this iron framed Everest, my visions of planning a motorway driveby with a shot out the window of me atop shall remain for now thwarted, here's a low angle, will leave others to post crew shots on the ride itself 






Next up is the must see ghost train, imaginatively christened "Smiffys Dungeon" perhaps a rough indication of the calibre of monster contained therein. Three separate visits and the access is changed each time, all indications show that they regular patch up various heavyhanded determinations to get in, luckily for us each time is pretty straight forward. The monsters on show are a bit like the ones you'd get if you wandered into Tesco on the 1st of November after the wake of Halloween, strangely the best ones, some of which seemed to have at one time been mechanically articulated, are hidden away in bin bags and in a state of disrepair, taking images in this low light is a challenge also it is built within a marquee the constant wind flapping and random pigeon performances, on a number of occasion made us think people were on their way in , which was a bit unnerving at times but you kinda get used to it. 

Have recently got into the whole vintage lens idea, it seems apt to take pictures of vintage things with a vintage lens not that this subject is but I think you get the idea, this is with a 60's Meyer Optik 50mm 1.8 and fits on my Canon 7d with a m42 to Eos converter , I love this, built like a tank and quirky lens.






Sshhhh demands to see this place too , as she had been at work she couldn't make it , so I returned and she loved it too, the wind was well up and it was actually howling in the darkness all around us making it more intense than last time and we could hear voices not far too , Sshhhh... had already changed , to pose with some of the better monsters , it was a laugh but more high octane than the quieter , previous time.






Andre Govia's lot were due to be coming up , so I asked PeterC4 would he like to meet them and see the Camelot plus the little gem nearby, he was in and Luckypants wanted more Camelot joy too, so he came along , alas Andre's coming up in June now with clown props haha , not sure if Camelot warrants a fourth visit! But you never know...Tea break lads....






On our first visit just as we were about to exit the ghost train, we heard the secca's van go past so we thought good timing and went down the road after him, but he came back, and we were in a bad spot sitting on the floor with our backs to a 3 foot wall he parked behind it , got out, walked straight past us with us gawping in disbelief that he hadn't seen us , pressed his patrol button on a nearby building, walked back again and got in his van totally unaware of the 2 wide eyed beaming splorers, literally yards to his side.. mega lools..


On the way past where once the bravest of knights would joust, to win a fair lady's heart after all a blunt sword will nought win a sharp lady, we saw Mr secca again , this time chasing kids away from our goal the water chutes , hiding under the seating terrace with a grand view of the hilarity and even more lools as he walked over our heads on the seating platform above, massive lools haha 






We wanted to see if the water chutes would work without the water even just a little bit alas no, spoilsports, water chutes actually need water ( Well why do you think they're called water chutes?) not interested its fun to try anyhow!!  , it's here we see Mr secca again, this time he's on foot on his rounds, he visits each ride , we sit in the pipes and watch him about his business plus the thirsty pipes make for another visual opportune.






Depending on where you enter and wander you may see a wall and assume like us that it's the boundary wall and outside world, not so on a certain aspect behind it lies the *Mannequin Graveyard*

Me and Sshhhh... love mannequins and already have a pet one named _Barbara_ a prop from Lady Gaga's Glastonbury do and one of our goals is to, one day populate our house with them and have endless parties with our well behaved guests.

Luckypants and I spend an age arranging them into a plastic orgy of roman proportion , a fibreglass _Caligula_ if you will.

From the left ...2 observe (doggers perhaps), whilst a lady is enjoyed rearfully, in front a 3 legged gentleman is entangled with multiple affections , a random bum and an arm, some serious poly action and then far right Jason Donovan seems to be engaging with some legs in the air...dear lady what an affront.






On return Sshhhh.... and I move them around again and on my third visit as we make our way from the front bit for more mannequinnery , secca arrives , we were at the front and cornered we could still have gone for it , but he was a great guy , he knew we weren't baddies , he reckoned he had been watching us all the time we had been onsite and knew all our movements a full 20 mins worth ( obvious bravado as we had been onsite for over 2 hours hehe  ) he declined to appear in a crew shot but decided to show us round the damage the pikies had and are still sporadically causing , it was a bit of an eyeopener to learn that they had stripped a substation that powered the place, whilst it was still connected to the national grid!!! Apparently you can fone up and arrange to walk round anytime, BUT where's the fun in that  I wondered what Mr Secca thought of my previous mannequin placements ....I didn't enquire.






Not far is this gem. * 3 Daughters in Waiting House* visited 3 times now, but still sealed... garrrrr!!!






big grounds and lots of outbuildings this will be NICE!!!






Next up the legend and until recently very much a no no *Lancaster Moor Asylum* the builders and contractors are in , the multitude of obstacles making this place off limits are lain to waste in favour of scaffolding and there lies the problem , I suppose in the grand scheme of things it's good that the building isn't going to get ruined ( altho it is partly demoed ) or left to rot but its whole essence , it's soul and character have all but been eradicated, Luckypants and I must look deep inside for any remnants of its darker history...

The main hall, this is quite different to the other's I have seen no pastel blues here , but still nice features






One of the few remaining artefacts an organ and one the multitude of phones they remind me of the ones in Mansfield H.






There's some of the most amazing peeling paintedness ever in here and the usual little rooms/cells as invariably feature in these places, you can almost taste the countless occasions of angst that must of happened here






Fantastic textures and wallpapers of the insane, some of which is in great condition






The numerous blue plastic clad windows create a blue tinge to the light in the ends of the long corridors of former despair






Before we descend into the theatre in search of lights , I witness Mr Secca cleaning his van just outside the window am standing by, thereby a childish game ensues as Luckypants and I embark on who can stand the closest and get a shot time...SILLY! but fun 






Lights . cameras ...tunnels!?!






Tunnels? erm , well my friend goes out with a girl who used to work here, I find out when we get back and I announce to her ..."I did it", she smiles as she knows that I have wanted to see this place for a long while, she recounts a tale of when she worked here that there was a decommissioned part that had chains embedded in the walls and right near the theatre entrance/ front entrance is a concealed passage to a tunnel that leads to the nearby castle , this enabled relatives to pay for the private passage of new patients without the need to walk the streets of shame and contain chains and shackles as temporary holdings, I wish she had told me this before we had gone, altho I suspect that the entrance is now filled in, but you just never know.

Tucked away in some dark room not too far, we find probably the last scrap of evidence of former patients , from the 1950's...result, well xray results. Names changed.






Luckpants's and I always plan on visiting Rossendale Hospital new bit, we've already done the old part, it's not far and we know the score but one reason or another it never happens the latest reason was this got in the way *Don't know its name Brewery*

An interesting entry and a squeeze and we are in, not really our thing but I guess some people would love it here.






The stuff that goes into beer no wonder I get hangovers...






After some deliberation we thought it might be fun if someone volunteered themselves to be lowered into one of the vats for shot, then left them haha.






alas no takers






A sunny morn and non to bad hang overs from sickly toffee apple ciders , PeterC4 arrives and Luckypants and I go in search of the *Hidden Morgue*

Tough as nails this one, live in secca ....






and multiple hounds of the Baskerville...shizer just how long is that rope.






Who Dares Wins and all that rewards us with....






A few years ago if someone had said ... you'll one day be helping some guy wearing a mask, you met through the internet. into a morgue......yeah right have you ingested the magica of the mushroom..haha, ah the joys of exploring they ARE the best!






its pretty much a couple shot splore but the intenseness and the subject matter is well worth






and begs people shot propage , me and luckypants didn't fancy climbing in the freezer of the dead, but sitting on the floor full of man dust is bad enough...this phrase had PeterC4 in high mirth and featured in the rest of the days conversations many times haha.






Before leaving we looked for a chance of access to see the further wonders of this epic building, but when secca beeped his car horn at us we quickly changed plan to EXIT and mad dashed it away , great loolness again 

Finally another trip to Wales, we hear rumour of a Harlequin Manor II aka "*Strange Grange*" finding it to be in a fairly decent quiet spot spurred Sshhhh.... and I along with a nonsplore couple into its grounds ....






alas within minutes , alarms and panic exits were the order of the visit....BAS%$&DS

*Minniford Hospital* couldn't compete with what we had just seen teased with...blah






literally crap... ((( Markus alert ))






We headed off to Beaumaris to soak up the rays we aint going to Baron Hill yet again, we go to the abandoned *Beaumaris Lido* and end another alternative day out 











Thanks for looking hope you enjoyed the images and the little fragments of the days behind them....​


----------



## ImmortalShadow (May 24, 2013)

I effing love your photos and processing...superb report of the various places, too. That shot in Denbigh of the beams is awesome (they all are), but when I went there, one of my regrets was not having my zoom lens with me - or something a bit more interesting then my wangle haha.

Very well done 

Did you come across "Beardy"/his dog/his cronies in Denbigh, btw?


----------



## sonyes (May 24, 2013)

Epic mate! Fantastic report, plenty of lol's and superb pics. Looks like you've been very busy.


----------



## night crawler (May 24, 2013)

Wonderful light bending you have shown us absolutey superb and the tale to go with it brilliant.


----------



## Dawnwarrior (May 24, 2013)

Totally Brilliant Mate. Looks Like You've Had a Mad May. Safe Splores For The Rest Of The Year...


----------



## UrbanX (May 24, 2013)

Nice one! You have been busy!


----------



## Lucky Pants (May 24, 2013)

Nice report and shots mate, cracking explores what will the rest of the year bring ?.... rossendale


----------



## ajarb (May 24, 2013)

Love the one with no floors, just such a strange sight


----------



## Silent Hill (May 24, 2013)

Entertainment of the highest order mate. Bloody marvelous


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (May 24, 2013)

So much win here mate! Cracking read and as always some stunning shots! Well done!


----------



## peterc4 (May 24, 2013)

spot on mate, still not done denbigh, great shots and report, nothing wrong with that lens is there....


----------



## ZerO81 (May 24, 2013)

Right..well....my eyes have just witnessed one of the best reports they have ever seen and they are feeling very very happy at the moment!


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 24, 2013)

Fantastic shots as always! Spiffing reportage aswell. Shame I couldn't make all the splores! The mannequins were a fun faff though


----------



## perjury saint (May 24, 2013)

*Absolutely CRACKING!! A most enjoyable journal of your latest escapades and scrapes!! 

Gotta say though SHAG... Youre lookin a bit rough in this shot!! Chainmail suits ya though!!​*





​


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 24, 2013)

Good one Mr Saint


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (May 25, 2013)

that was a really fun read as well as a kick up the butt to go and do some of these places myself. utterly lovely shots to


----------



## Mars Lander (May 25, 2013)

Jimba said:


> I effing love your photos and processing...superb report of the various places, too. That shot in Denbigh of the beams is awesome (they all are), but when I went there, one of my regrets was not having my zoom lens with me - or something a bit more interesting then my wangle haha.
> 
> Very well done
> 
> Did you come across "Beardy"/his dog/his cronies in Denbigh, btw?



Thank you. 

Never had his personal attention, he drove onsite once as we left, I feel left out


----------



## Mars Lander (May 25, 2013)

Lucky Pants said:


> Nice report and shots mate, cracking explores what will the rest of the year bring ?.... rossendale



Cheers mate. we will get to our Nemesis that is Rossedale new bit am sure haha!


----------



## Mars Lander (May 25, 2013)

ZerO81 said:


> Right..well....my eyes have just witnessed one of the best reports they have ever seen and they are feeling very very happy at the moment!



Wow cheers man, it was quite a task organising the images, but it was fun to do as you self recount the little things that went on as you take the pictures. Much appreciated.


----------



## Mars Lander (May 25, 2013)

perjury saint said:


> Gotta say though SHAG... Youre lookin a bit rough in this shot!! Chainmail suits ya though



How incredibly rude ...haha funny as. 

Thanks to all for your mostly wonderful comments (saint) haha.

Thanks soo much to my fellow splorers who continually share the passion , great teamplayers , individual sense of humour and wonderful company in the forms of Sshhhh..... Luckypants , PeterC4 and not so much lately  Perjury Saint.


----------



## Ruby1995 (May 25, 2013)

oh wow... the post processing is just fantastic, awesome report!! :')


----------



## shatners (May 25, 2013)

Really nice mate... a cracking report 

That beam roofed chappel shots just sublime!


----------



## georgie (May 26, 2013)

Good work on newsham park hospital morg


----------



## Stussy (May 28, 2013)

Stunning images mate, superb report!


----------



## Mars Lander (May 31, 2013)

Stussy said:


> Stunning images mate, superb report!



Cheers man. hope to see you soon


----------



## flyboys90 (May 31, 2013)

What a great collection I enjoyed those,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 11, 2013)

flyboys90 said:


> What a great collection I enjoyed those,thanks for sharing.



cheers lots , think might start doing monthly compilations now


----------



## MrDan (Jun 11, 2013)

Very much enjoyed this, and I think this is definitely a good idea!


----------

